# Modified Oberon Kindle Touch Cover



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I love hummingbirds, so my husband bought me the Oberon hummingbirds Kindle Touch cover in wine. It's really nice, and I really love the color. Just didn't really like the elastic band around the button. So I had a leather strap from another case and added that to the cover and took off the elastic. I think it came out well!

The only thing I don't like about the cover is how BIG it is. There is tons of extra room around the edge of the Kindle (almost 1/2 inch) and I don't remember the KK cover being like that. It makes the small Touch very bulky and lose the appeal of being small. I've compared it to a Marware Eco Vue that I have so you can see how much extra room there is compared to other cases. One good thing about the Oberon case's size is that I can store my m-edge light inside the cover with the cover closed. It's huge!

Front of the case (the color is a bit darker in person):


Back:


Inside:


Inside of the Marware case:


Marware case closed:


Oberon case closed, with m-edge light inside:


Closed with light:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

WOW!  It is SO BEAUTIFUL!  I have eyed Oberon covers with such envy...  So, this is completely random, but since you mentioned that the cover is really big...  I currently have a cover with a built in light.  I love the light but the cover is a little corporate.  Do you think there is enough room in the Oberon to fit a covered Kindle inside their cover...?  It sounds crazy.  I know.  I'd just love to be able to keep my light AND have something pretty...


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

KateDanley said:


> WOW! It is SO BEAUTIFUL! I have eyed Oberon covers with such envy... So, this is completely random, but since you mentioned that the cover is really big... I currently have a cover with a built in light. I love the light but the cover is a little corporate. Do you think there is enough room in the Oberon to fit a covered Kindle inside their cover...? It sounds crazy. I know. I'd just love to be able to keep my light AND have something pretty...


Size-wise you could (the Oberon is the same size as the lighted cover in height, but a lot wider). You'd have to figure out how to attach the lighted cover to the inside of the Oberon because it won't slip under the sleeve since they are the exact same size. You'd also have to cut the straps out of the Oberon to be able to velcro (?) the light side of the Amazon cover to the Oberon. I'll put some pictures of the size comparison in a second... I considered this myself, but ended up not liking the Amazon lighted cover, so didn't have to fiddle with any big modifications.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Here are some pictures comparing the two. The Lighted cover is NOT bigger than the Oberon as it appears in some pictures- it was just my angle. However, it is, to my eye, exactly the same size in height.

Next to each other:


Open (don't mind my velcro!) and sorry it is crooked!:


Lighted cover inside (the Oberon straps make it stick out a lot, so if they weren't there it would lay flat):


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

kuklachica, you are my hero!  Thank  you SO MUCH for taking the time to put that together for me!  That answers so many questions... I'm going to have to sit and think about how crafty I'm feeling...  It's nice to know, though, that if I got really determined, I could jerry rig some sort of a solution... hmmm... hhMMMM...  *that's the sound of the wheels in my brain turning*  Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have the same case for my touch, hummingbirds in wine and love, love it.  Your pictures are great for anyone considering this case.

I don't mind the elastic or the extra room, I think my k2 case had the same room around the edges?  Maybe because the touch is so much smaller its just more noticeable.  For me the extra room helps keep the touch safe.  I haven't dropped it yet, but had a couple of drops of my k2 in it's Oberon case, and it was fine.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I just received my Tree of Life Touch cover and it is even more beautiful than the picture.  However, I agree with the OP, it is unnecessarily big.  Perhaps the Oberon Faerie can tell us why.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I just got a kindle touch cover from Oberon too and I agree it is bigger than necessary. I have one for my kindle keyboard too and that one fits better/more closely to the kindle. I was a little surprised by the touch fit at first, but I love it so much that I honestly don't mind. The positive is it gives the edges of the kindle more protection in case of a drop. I was using a simple belkin cover previously and it added zero weight but it was plain black and really dull/ugly. I LOVE my Oberon cover, it makes me love using my touch even more.  

I your Hummingbird cover in wine - so pretty!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

What a nice gift from your husband; and kind of a bonus that your m-edge light fits; I haven't found a light that works better than that one.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Beautifully done! TFS


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with all of you, the KT Oberon is quite bigger than the previous versions. I actually thought when I first got it that I had somehow been sent the wrong model, and so I contacted Oberon about it. 

Oberon was great and they got back to me super nicely and fast, even though it was before Christmas, their crazy time! Turns out that the size of the KT is somehow weird, and they had to keep the covers the size they are to keep the designs on it with the right proportions  . I have to admit that I personally would have preferred for my cover to cut off a bit of the design (I have the Oberon black cloud dragon) and fit the KT better. But I understand Oberon's rationale, and love my black dragon so much that in the end it's totally ok


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

So beautiful so cool.


----------



## alocsin (Dec 17, 2011)

That is beautiful. 

I've had the "Roof of Heaven" in saddle for over 1.5 years and it has aged beautifully, and has kept my kindle looking new.


----------



## sparrowlight (Dec 19, 2009)

I was just wondering this the other day ... I had my old Kindle 2 in the Oberon case (now bequeathed to my sister) and my Kindle Touch in its Oberon case and noticed the "gap" between the front and back covers was significantly bigger. I wish Oberon had talked about this being a potential issue as the overlap on the left when the cover is folded back is kind of annoying. I would MUCH rather have a snugger cover.


----------



## Jaer007ll (Feb 10, 2012)

Here are some pictures comparing the two. The Lighted cover is NOT bigger than the Oberon as it appears in some pictures- it was just my angle. However, it is, to my eye, exactly the same size in height.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats a good looking cover, the added closing band really finishes it off. I didnt expect it to be that much bigger than the actual reader tho, but i guess that worked out pretty good in the end since you can carry your light around as well, bonus


----------

